#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到!!      請多指教XD

## Zack

其實註冊會員有一段時間了..不過挺小段的XD  (炸
一直沒來報到就是因為不知道因該在哪邊發文@@"
所幸給我看的這版那篇發表人為[諾亞雷特]的"新獸報到......"
所以...就讓我依樣畫葫蘆吧orz...

-----------------------------------我切!!-------------------------------------

姓名：這各位因該都看的到吧XD
種族：不明呀....
身高、體重：???
興趣：觀察or品嘗(啥?
討厭??：蟲!!   我想不到有什麼更討厭的了!!!

說明一下..我的圖像可不是我畫的呀...那是網路上抓的@x@
因為我根本就是畫畫苦手  囧rz
其他也沒什麼才能...所以以後大概就只能侷限在一些板上留言了...對不起￣▽￣||

自我介紹大概就這樣了...自己看看好像廢言太多了....多包含呀=ˇ=~

----------


## 快樂狼人

呵呵~會不會話都沒關係吧~只要喜歡就好^^
歡迎喔!!

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

儘管沒有什麼才能 
還是可以盡可能做你能做的事啊(就是別忘了來XD)
老話一句 這裡隨時可能發生很危險(好玩?)的事情喔 
一定要注意!!

----------


## KUBI kitsune

*調教上等!!!*
召換幼狼!小熊貓!!!!
又來新生了!!!開始調教!!!!!(眾毆)
歡迎來到狼版=ˇ=++同學~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

咳咳
我好久沒出場了

新獸
先去打掃廁所
在去表演才藝
在去洗澡
準備接受洗禮!!!

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎XDD~
要常常來座座阿XDD

----------


## M.S.Keith

嗯嗯.....非常歡迎你

我們都是一群色狼(阿..不是).我們是一群變態(阿..又不是)

總之,非常歡迎你到這裡歐^^

可以月MSN互相溝通歐

----------


## Zack

恩.....果然是真有一些危險(好玩?)的事情呀￣▽￣||....

總之狼版一定會常來的~畢竟同類型的版實在不多阿orz.

至於那個調教和洗禮...

我不會乖乖束手就擒的!!

----------


## ocarina2112

> 至於那個調教和洗禮...
> 
> 我不會乖乖束手就擒的!!


這時侯就會很想說...

お前の選択肢は二つに一つ!

A　ぶっとばされてお縄になるか
B　お縄になってぶっとばされるかだ

(今晚你要選哪一邊XD?)

----------


## 和魯夫

> 作者: Zack
> 
> 
> 至於那個調教和洗禮...
> 
> 我不會乖乖束手就擒的!!
> 
> 
> 這時侯就會很想說...
> ...


翻譯啊~~~~~~拜託~~~~~~~~~

對了~~~歡迎你啊~~~~~

----------


## Graywolf

歡迎呀~

大家一開始就下馬威呀XD"




> お前の選択肢は二つに一つ! 
> 
> A　ぶっとばされてお縄になるか 
> B　お縄になってぶっとばされるかだ


這就是傳說中所謂的橫死豎死反正都要死嗎XD?
(橫倒豎倒被綁著倒,都一樣要倒!!??)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 翻譯啊~~~~~~拜託~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 對了~~~歡迎你啊~~~~~


お前の選択肢は二つに一つ!
兩種選擇給你選一種

A　ぶっとばされてお縄になるか
A　先被狠狠扁過之後再乖乖束手就擒

B　お縄になってぶっとばされるかだ
B　乖乖束手就擒之後再狠狠的被扁





> 這就是傳說中所謂的橫死豎死反正都要死嗎XD?
> (橫倒豎倒被綁著倒,都一樣要倒!!??)


就跟灰狼說的一樣~
橫死豎死反正都要死..
那不如就早一點死吧~~
可以早超生XD

----------


## Zack

*囧*TZ

饒了我吧^^"(抖

起碼也要溫柔一點(小聲


PS：我也是日文苦手XD　　　翻譯感謝!!

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

既然你已經感受過"危險"
現在要不要來感受看看"好玩"呢 ?
躺著玩 坐著玩 趴著玩 還是＊＊好玩 (自己找
↑用唱的才會瞭解

----------


## Michile

新成員?歡迎：D
請隨便坐，當這裡是第二個家就好~
(這好像是KIBA才該說的台詞…@@)

不過還真是瀰漫著一股危險的氣息啊…
我記得我沒看到很沒意義的一行文啊…(－▽－);;

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

唔!!種族不明!!!

我計畫一下
改天抓起來抽DNA來檢驗看看
就知道是什麼了



(因為頭像也看不出是啥動物@@)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

哦呵呵呵呵~~~~!沒關係沒關係.種族不明沒關係~!只要好吃(謎)就可以了~~~!哦呵呵呵呵~~~~!來吧....我會好好的招待你的...

----------


## 嵐澤

歡迎~




> (因為頭像也看不出是啥動物@@)


光看頭像疑似帶有狼族特徵的龍族...^^

----------


## PandaTwo

> *調教上等!!!*
> 召換幼狼!小熊貓!!!!
> 又來新生了!!!開始調教!!!!!(眾毆)
> 歡迎來到狼版=ˇ=++同學~


爺～
被召喚了耶～

那不說點話還真是不好意思～
^^
可是課程是幼狼開的啊～
幼狼老師不把課程表給我的話～
身為助教的我也沒辦法開課說～
^^

----------


## Zack

再 囧

我感受到的依然是危險的氣息呀XD  
而且興致勃勃的好像又增加了   Σ(￣□￣")

難道說這裡的真面目不是狼版而是*調教版*麼？  orz

----------


## 瘋虎

歡迎阿~~~~其實我應該也算是新獸~~~~[應該吧^^"]
那~~~做個朋友吧^O^~[我很"善良"的~~~XD]

----------


## 和魯夫

> 作者: 九尾狐KUBI
> 
> *調教上等!!!*
> 召換幼狼!小熊貓!!!!
> 又來新生了!!!開始調教!!!!!(眾毆)
> 歡迎來到狼版=ˇ=++同學~
> 
> 
> 爺～
> ...


調教上等+10
幼狼老師!!!報告!!!
實驗体増多中!!!!
請使用!!!!

----------


## 瘋虎

=口=!!!!!快酸阿!!!
幼狼應該會給我輕一點的課程吧[應該]
反正我還是一樣的天真可愛無邪豐美.......(略)的呀~~~~[炸]
呼~~~好吧~~盡量不犯錯~~~[讓你們沒把柄^^"除了淺水以外~~~XD]
那~~還請各位大大們多多指教哩~~~

----------

